# Single mother of two considering relocating to



## Bafuna (Aug 13, 2012)

Hie TAMers 

I havent been here in a while but m glad to be back. A lot has changed since I was here, some good some bad. Anyway im a single mother of two a 12 yr old and a six year old. I am considering relocating to work in Australia but my worry is whether ill manage life there as a single parent. My colleagues who have moved or are processiwng their papers to move are married so i need an objective eye from single parents about amything i may need to kno. My salary will probably be around $37 an hour. So im worried about everything babysitting, rent, schools for the kids, what would $37 an hour get me. Also socially as a black woman on her own what shld i expect

Shed light please TAMers in Australia on anything and everything, I need to make a decision.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Send a shout-out to username "Holland"... I believe she lives in Australia.

Best of luck!


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

happy as a clam said:


> Send a shout-out to username "Holland"... I believe she lives in Australia.
> 
> Best of luck!


Woot - using the new "mention" feature. @Holland


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a big country with vastly different costs of living, where will you move to?

As for being a single black woman I would hope that on the whole it is no big deal. The cities are very multi cultural, the country towns less so but overall we are a very inclusive society. 

Let us know where you are moving to so we can answer further. There are a few Aussies here, I'm in Melbourne and there are others up in Sydney that I know of.


----------



## Bafuna (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks y'all ive actually taken the advice to google up...and ive been so absorbed, dont know where id wanna go but have been finding out which places are cheaper , etc 

Only just hit a snag...H says u cant take the kids so far away, i didnt think itd be an issue since he sees them once a yr and stays in a different country anyway, and that after he starts talking reconciliation. When does it end so i can move on with my life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zillard (Nov 13, 2012)

It ends for you when you decide to stop entertaining those talks about R.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bafuna (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah....im so confused right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vyking (May 11, 2012)

There are lot's of single mothers in Australia and we have lot's of different cultures too, so don't let that worry you. 
I'm in Newcastle, 160k north of Sydney and not as cold as Melbourne.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Sure is cold here ATM, just had the coldest July in 20 years with some days only getting to 10degC (50degF) but the Summers here are super hot. Life is not all about weather though and TBH for the difference of a few degrees I would rather live in a big city not a small town like Newcastle. Some prefer smaller towns so OP you need to work out what type of lifestyle you want.
A big city like Melbourne offers a fantastic lifestyle in regard to arts, culture, food, work opportunities etc. The city itself is stunning with something new to do every week. Great beaches and festivals, there is plenty to do. But if you don't like the big city lifestyle then look elsewhere.


----------



## Vyking (May 11, 2012)

Holland said:


> I would rather live in a big city not a small town like Newcastle.


Small town! lol .... Newcastle is the 2nd most populated city in the state of NSW and 8th in Australia. 
We have some of the best beaches, Lake Macquarie and it's only a short drive to the Hunter Valley Wineries/Vineyards.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

The OP is looking to make a major life change with this move, it is very relevant to know what places have to offer. Basing an international move on a few degrees of weather is not smart. I lived in a town of similar size to NC in New Zealand and there is no way a smaller town can offer the same opportunities than a larger city. But it depends on what someone is looking for, some people prefer cities, some towns and if the OP wants there are 100's/ 1000's of really small towns in Aussie. 
Sure NC is a nice place but it can never offer the lifestyle, schooling, culture, events (sports, music, arts, festivals etc) that a large city can that is just common sense.


----------



## Vyking (May 11, 2012)

Holland said:


> Basing an international move on a few degrees of weather is not smart.


Where did I say I was trying to get her to move here?
I said I lived in Newcastle and it was a bit warmer than Melbourne, that's all.


----------

